# books??



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I have been looking for some books has anyone had any luck with any of these, or recommend something for me to read (after i read it i am going to give to h to read.)


His Needs, Her Needs: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage 


The 5 Love Languages: The Secret to Love That Lasts -

Why Men Stop Having Sex: Men, the Phenomenon of Sexless Relationships, and What You Can Do About It - 

The Sex-Starved Marriage: Boosting Your Marriage Libido: A Couple's Guide -

The Sex-Starved Wife: What to Do When He's Lost Desire - 

thanks in advance:smthumbup:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

ladybird said:


> The 5 Love Languages: The Secret to Love That Lasts -


Excellent book. Haven't read the others. I see His Needs Her Needs referred to on here a lot though.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I going to get these for sure..

His Needs, Her Needs: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage 


The 5 Love Languages: The Secret to Love That Lasts -


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

_His Needs, Her Needs_: Building an Affair-Proof Marriage: Very good book. We read it a number of years ago. It opened up some good conversation about how to meet each others needs.

_The 5 Love Languages:_ This one helped our relationship more than any other on the list. My love languages are physical touch/quality time and my wife's are acts of service/words of affirmation. This was a huge revelation to us because I wanted her to sit on the couch and cuddle and she wanted to get housework done. So I show her love by my words and acts of service and she show me love by spending time with and touching me. There is more, but that is the gist of it.
_
The Sex-Starved Marriage:_ This one was a help at a time when our sex life was not so great. It is MUCH better now.

I/we have not read any of the others. Another one I highly recommend is _The Couple Checkup: Find Your Relationship Strengths. _ Google this for info. It has a free online assessment.


----------



## loveiswhereiamnot (Jul 8, 2011)

Intimacy & Desire by David Schnarch. Goes into the gridlock that every relationship must encounter and how to get beyond it instead of just sticking in the same place and having the same fight over and over.


----------

